# KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 109m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C*


坐擁亞灣特區 三多商圈黃金地段 雙捷運宅「世界心」熱銷中 | 房地產


























































Building Name: *KingTown - HEART OF WORLD*

Native Name: *京城世界心*

Street Address: 

City: *Kaohsiung* 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

Country: *Taiwan* 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Developer: *King's Town Construction Co., Ltd.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.612779, 120.306854*


Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *108.75m*


Current Building Status (Built, Proposed, Cancelled, Destroyed, etc...): *U/C*

Construction Dates--

started: *2020*
finished:

Above ground floors: *29*
Basement floors: *6*
Gross Floor area:
Unit count:

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage(B1~B6)*











FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C* 










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2020.11.07









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2020.12.12









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.02.26


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.03.13









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Heart of World | 108.75m | 357ft | 29 fl | U/C* 

2021.03.19










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

